# Security notice - MSN scammers



## MJ (Feb 25, 2006)

It seems someone is going on MSN Messenger pretending to be an administrator/webmaster for some popular bulletin boards, claiming they'll make you a mod but they need your password to verify who you are through MSN chat. They make it sound good and have an answer for everything - but don't get fooled. This scam seems to be spreading from what I have read...

*Discusscooking admins and site helpers will never ask you for your DC password. *We have no reason to ask for it and we don't need it to make any changes to your account. If you need a reminder for your password, you can *Contact Us* and request a reminder be sent by the system.

This scam probably won't hit DC, but I don't think it hurts to let everyone know about it. I will do everything I can to protect this community.


----------



## licia (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the advisory.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## callie (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, MJ!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you MJ..

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you MJ!! This is why we all enjoy this site. All you Admins. and site helpers make it safe, fun and comfortable!


----------



## amber (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the advisory, and thanks for protecting our community!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks
for looking out for us!


----------



## MJ (Feb 26, 2006)

You're welcome. 

Like I said, it might not happen to us but, hey - now we are prepared. Just don't ever give your password to *anyone*. Our DC Site helpers do an awesome job of keeping the house clean too - you might not always see the bad things that get posted because the site the helpers are quicker cleaner uppers (we just got hit hard a few days ago).


----------



## middie (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the alert Mj


----------



## GB (Feb 27, 2006)

If you ever run across anything suspicious feel free to ask any of the admins or helpers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks MJ - people will go to all lengths to mess things up won't they?  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks... for the advisory....


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 27, 2006)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## MJ (Feb 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Thanks MJ - people will go to all lengths to mess things up won't they?


Yes they will. Remember all the fun we had with some of those crazy people? 

If anybody does get contacted on MSN to be a moderator, an easy tip off will be "email address not verified" with their name. If we need more site helpers we will send out PM's.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> Like I said, it might not happen to us but, hey - now we are prepared. Just don't ever give your password to *anyone*. Our DC Site helpers do an awesome job of keeping the house clean too - you might not always see the bad things that get posted because the site the helpers are quicker cleaner uppers (we just got hit hard a few days ago).


I've been here long enough to see a few, but, our administrators and moderators and site helpers, do clean up lickity split..Why I didn't even have to report post  All kidding aside, this is why we are so lucky, all of you who take care of this forum, arent just helpers anymore, your very special and dear friends. Thank you.

kadesma


----------



## RMS (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the warning and for all the work you guys do to keep this place as great as it is!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for the heads up mj. there's a lot of that stuff going around these days.


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the warning.  It's nice to know the mods are really on top of things here.  I've been to enough message boards that have little or no moderation and know only too well how crazy things can get.


----------

